# Please help!! Chinese Dwarf Hamster...



## louise28 (Jul 13, 2009)

Hi All,

I have just gone to check on my little hamster (he's just come out for the night) and he has a hole on the back of his little neck!!!

It looks very sore, theres literally a hole, no fur on it and it gets smaller as it goes deeper but I swear i can see inside the little man :-( I don't have a clue whats happened - He wasnt like it this morning and has been 'sleeping' all day!! I'm really concerned for him :-(

Any ideas or advice would be very appreciated!!

Thanks In Advance!!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Does he live alone? If not this could be a fighting injury. It could also be a burst abcess. I know its icky but have you got a pic? If its as bad as it sounds he needs to go to the vets asap.


----------



## louise28 (Jul 13, 2009)

No he lives alone :-( He had been seperated and was alone when i purchased him...nothing has been near him to do it.

I have tried to attach a photo but I couldnt get the best picture as he's so fast and wont let me touch him!
He seemed fine yesterday - no lumps bumps etc :-(


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Looks like it could be an abcess, they make a horrible mess when they burst and they arent always obvious before they do. I would pop him to the vets tomorrow, if it is an abcess they probably will just tell you to bathe it with salt water but he might need some antibiotics as well, they can go downhill so fast so I wouldnt like to risk not taking him.


----------



## louise28 (Jul 13, 2009)

Thank you for your help and advice - I'll take him tomorrow - It looks worse already :-(


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Do as TDM said and clean it and flush it with salt water just to clean it out 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## laurvystein (Dec 21, 2009)

Poor little guy. 
I hope he gets better soon! Keep us updated!


----------

